# Brain Candy



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone tried this stuff?

It is a energy drink supplement that increases mood and lowers social anxiety according to the label.

http://www.t-nation.com/store/supplements/brain-candy.jsp


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

From the ingredients it sounds like a regular energy shot to me. Something that I'd take a bit of before the gym. Maybe I'll try this next time and tell you what I think. I'm in need of a refill soon.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

yikes yeah look at the 300mg of caffeine thats the equivalent of 3 to 4 cans of red bull and taken first thing in the morning on an empty stomach like it suggests thats bound to make me anxious and probably even crash in the afternoon looks closer to a pre-work out drink to me.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea, caffeine just make me more social so it doesn't sound more then caffeine.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes just recently stumbled upon this product. PLEASE, do yourself a favor. Do not support it do not buy it.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Yes just recently stumbled upon this product. PLEASE, do yourself a favor. Do not support it do not buy it.


You could you explain us why?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> You could you explain us why?


$$$

Because it's nothing special and you might as well make the supplement yourself, come on now.. and I'd love to know the amount of each ingredient in that base formulation hah


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Zerix said:


> $$$
> 
> Because it's nothing special and you might as well make the supplement yourself, come on now.. and I'd love to know the amount of each ingredient in that base formulation hah


Hvave you used it, if so, whats it like?


----------



## acidistic (Feb 9, 2012)

To me that sounds exactly like the energy drink SPIKE its horrible. I felt like I was having a heart attack, its just another crappy energy shot.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nibbler said:


> yikes yeah look at the 300mg of caffeine thats the equivalent of 3 to 4 cans of red bull and taken first thing in the morning on an empty stomach like it suggests thats bound to make me anxious and probably even crash in the afternoon looks closer to a pre-work out drink to me.


 But it has L-theanine. If you do some research you will see that L-theanine works synergistically with caffeine and takes the edge off of it (as well as improves focus and all that other good stuff).

Maybe try it at a quarter or half dose instead of a full one just to be on the safe side. Most of the ingredients are noted for having some effect on mood, focus and energy


----------



## TheFugitive (Oct 26, 2012)

Checkout Gamma Labs G-Fuel

150mg of caffeine, 1200mg of focusing agents and 650mg of antioxidant

All there flavors are amazing!

gammalabs.net


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. My brain candy lives in .. I am not telling where :teeth


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Over priced crap. Just buy the raw ingredients in bulk form and make your own stack. Like I do...


----------

